# The start of a season



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Since Treacle was 5 months old, I have thought she is coming into season until now!
She is definitely in season now as her vulva is very swollen and she is bleeding .
Silly question but is the bleeding day one of 3 weeks of being in season or is the bleeding a sign that she is in the middle?
Thanks for your help....


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

The bleeding was the first sign I saw from Darcey, so I took it as the start of the three weeks. Better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I think the start, from what i remember they bleed for around 10 to 14 days and then have a further 7 days of being fertile and then they are safe to interact with the boys again!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy has not long finished hers. I took the bleeding to be day 1. Her bleeding lasted for the whole three weeks but her season continued for another three. Two weeks ago it was 6 weeks since the start of it and she was still attracting attention! Not all sesons are text book.


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

It's tricky I agree, I've also taken the first sight of bleeding to be day 1 and can last up to 21days. First week: coming into season, week 2 on heat and week 3 coming out of season. I've kept my 2 on leads the whole 21days just in case;-) it's not as bad as I thought tho am having them both spayed.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Daisy has not long finished hers. I took the bleeding to be day 1. Her bleeding lasted for the whole three weeks but her season continued for another three. Two weeks ago it was 6 weeks since the start of it and she was still attracting attention! Not all sesons are text book.


Trust Daisy to still be attracting attention 6 weeks later! Betty barely turned another dogs head the whole of her season!!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I know, what is she like?!  We had a male Cockapoo for the night who couldn't leave her alone and then Shirley's Monty was following her around at the Cockapoo meet a couple of weeks ago!That was after six weeks from the first day of spotting!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Treacle is growing up  

Have a read here all about Honeys season and more info on bitches in season  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/09/27/honeys-split-season/

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/09/02/a-bitches-season/

Oh and dont forget to keep her away from entire males dogs  as you know Oakley became frustrated living in the same house as Honey, even when they werent keep in the same rooms ... great news though Oakley for xmas ... he has been with my parents for 3 long months and although his frustration settled very quickly, he was a little grumpy for a while, however the best xmas pressie I could have was to be told Oakley is back to his fun loving self .. ho ho ho and he is  I am thrilled .... I have had lots of professional advice, including advice from all my friends on here, so thank you all so much ... xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazing news Jojo! You must be over the moon. 

Will Oakley be returning to yours in the New Year?

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Turi said:


> Amazing news Jojo! You must be over the moon.
> 
> Will Oakley be returning to yours in the New Year?
> 
> Turi x


Oh Turi as you can imagine I am sooo thrilled .. 

My parents have asked me for ages if they can keep him and I have been umming and ahhing ... but after much thought and lots of advice .. I have decided to let Oakley live with my parents .. I have two girls here therefore we will be having four seasons a year, Oakley is still young and shall we say up for it :S so it will be better for him to stay in one home, I dont want to send him away each time my girls season, it is not fair on him or me ... I broke my heart when he left here ... he is loved and still very much part of my life and always will be .... 

My parents always wanted a JoJo bred puppy .. instead they have Oakley .. they are so lucky


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Awwwww jojo that's brilliant news about oakley! As I think I've told u before he is one of my favourites on here, so glad he is doing better and has found his happy place. Ur mum and dad have been great, lucky Oakley and lucky mum and dad! Emma x


----------

